# qualcuno li ha visti tornare tenendosi per mano



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,

la canzone Anna e Marco di Lucio Dalla dice "qualcuno li ha visti tornare tenendosi per mano", e riesco a capire che la frase vuol dire "qualcuno li ha visti tornare mentre si tenevano per mano". Tuttavia, anche se so che questa frase è giusta, altrimenti non sarebbe presente nella canzone, non capisco come possa essere corretta, visto che in italiano l'azione rappresentata dal gerundio è svolta dal soggetto della frase. Il soggetto è "qualcuno" e non era questo qualcuno che teneva per mano qualcun altro. Ad esempio, se dico "Marco mi ha visto mangiando" voglio dire "Marco mi ha visto mentre mangiava". 
Non so se mi spiego e forse sembra una domanda assurda. 

Spero mi possiate aiutare a capire la questione. Grazie.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Gabriel
Hai ragione: a prima vista la frase può apparire grammaticalmente scorretta. Però devi pensare che è soprattutto l'infinito 'tornare' che si può esplicitare come proposizione temporale: _Qualcuno li ha visti mentre tornavano tenendosi per mano. _Dunque il soggetto del gerundio non è più 'qualcuno', ma è il soggetto (ovviamente implicito) dell'infinito 'tornare' che equivale a 'mentre *essi* tornavano'.  Il lettore italiano attribuisce istintivamente al gerundio lo stesso soggetto di 'tornare'.


----------



## GabrielH

Ora lo capisco, Bearded! 
Allora la frase "qualcuno li ha visti tornare tenendosi per mano" equivale soltanto a "qualcuno li ha visti mentre tornavano tenendosi per mano" o può equivalere anche a "qualcuno li ha visti tornare mentre si tenevano per mano"?


----------



## bearded

I due modi infinito e gerundio possono essere o non essere parafrasati:  l'uno o l'altro come si vuole, a seconda dello stile.
È da evitare di esplicitarli entrambi contemporaneamente (''qualcuno li ha visti mentre tornavano mentre si tenevano per mano'' sarebbe una frase orrenda. Si potrebbe però dire ''...mentre tornavano e si tenevano per mano''.)
La frase originale - con infinito e gerundio - è in uno stile più sintetico.


----------



## afiore1961

Importante e il contesto della canzone. Anna e Marco si puo dire che volessero scappare la loro vita di piccola periferia. Marco avrebbe voluto andare in America come dice la canzone. Allora in conclusione e importante per Lucio spiegare che non solo son tornati allla loro periferia ma anche che adesso la confrontano insieme come due innamorati.  Dunque come dice bearded si son visti "mentre tornavano  -  e (in aggiunto) si tenevano per mano.


----------



## symposium

Sicuramente questo tipo di costruzione a volte può essere ambigua: "li guardava camminare fumando una sigaretta": chi fumava una sigaretta? Chi guardava o chi camminava? Ma la frase "li guardava camminare tenendosi per mano" non è ambigua, perchè è ovvio che chi si sta tenendo per mano sono quelli che camminano e non quello che guarda, perchè una persona sola non può tenersi per mano...


----------



## francisgranada

Una domanda per curiosità: Non è che dal punto di vista _strettamente grammaticale_, la frase dovrebbe essere "qualcuno li ha visti tornare tenentisi per mano" ?


----------



## lorenzos

Interessante domanda, caro Francis, cui mi sembra di dover rispondere no, almeno nel contesto dato, o almeno non nell'italiano corrente.
Cioè, tu non mi verresti incontro tenente in mano un libro. Se però faccio una fotografia, posso poi descriverla come rappresentante un giovane tenente in mano un libro.
(Spero di non aver scritto castronerie e che nessuno mi rincorra tenente in mano un bastone.)


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Una domanda per curiosità: Non è che dal punto di vista _strettamente grammaticale_, la frase dovrebbe essere "qualcuno li ha visti tornare tenentisi per mano" ?


A parte l'uso idiomatico, che non permette questa formulazione, anche dal punto di vista grammaticale ci sarebbe forse una piccolissima distinzione: ''tenentisi'' corrisponde solo ad una relativa: (quelli) che si tenevano per mano, mentre ''tenendosi'' rende l'idea di una frase temporale (''mentre si tenevano..''). Però - dato che qui 'tenentisi' non si può dire - è una distinzione artificiosa: direi che in questo tipo di frasi l'uso regna sovrano.



lorenzos said:


> un giovane tenente in mano un libro.


O forse un giovane tenente con in mano un libro..


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> ''tenentisi'' corrisponde solo ad una relativa: (quelli) che si tenevano per mano, mentre ''tenendosi'' rende l'idea di una frase temporale (''mentre si tenevano..''). Però - dato che qui 'tenentisi' non si può dire - è una distinzione artificiosa: direi che in questo tipo di frasi l'uso regna sovrano.


- Penso che solo sostantivato il participio corrisponde a _quelli che_:
Gli aventi diritto possono accedere ai benefici...​- Il gerundio non è sempre temporale (ovvio, solo per precisare a beneficio degli stranieri)
La mail avente in oggetto "informazioni" mi è sfuggita.
La mail, avendo un oggetto troppo generico, mi è sfuggita.​Qualche dubbio su:
Gli incontri, _tenentisi_ in località segreta, si sottrassero all'occhio vigile della stampa.
Gli incontri, _tenendosi _in località segreta, ....​I giudici, _ritenenti _il teste non attendibile...
I giudici, _ritenendo _il teste non attendibile...​- "_qui 'tenentisi' non si può dire_"
Mah... forse il "non si può" andrebbe un po' sfumato, non so...
-----------------
_Il giovin tenente, in mano un bastone,
sgridava il barbuto: “Non sai la lezione!
La prossima volta
che obietti a Francesco
lo devi far meglio
o ti sbatto in prigione.”_


----------



## bearded

È chiaro che il gerundio può essere anche causale, ecc., oltreché temporale : ma io mi riferivo alla frase in discussione. Parimenti esistono i participi presenti (sia pure in contesti per lo più burocratici), ma nessuno in italiano direbbe "li ho visti tenentisi per mano"....
Se comunque qualche volta sbaglio, è lecito 'sgridarmi'.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> nessuno in italiano direbbe "li ho visti tenentisi per mano"....


Lo penso anch'io, è il _non si può_ che mi lascia perplesso... Forse meglio "non si dice" (lo so, sto cercando il pelo... nella barba).
Ciao.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> lo so, sto cercando il pelo... nella barba



Il pelo nella barba?! È una battuta, un modo di dire che non conosco od altro? Da me si dice _cercare il pelo nell'uovo_…


----------



## lorenzos

Olaszinhok, cercante il pelo, non lo trova nel barbuto.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> è il _non si può_ che mi lascia perplesso


Ah, ma io avevo ben scritto ''dato che *qui* non si può dire'': con 'qui' io intendevo nella frase in questione.

Molte persone hanno già cercato 'peli' nella mia barba: qualora vi interessi, la porto dal 1970!


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Ah, ma io avevo ben scritto ''dato che *qui* non si può dire'': con 'qui' io intendevo nella frase in questione.


A me interessa poco se si può o non si può dire visto che comunque non si può sentire.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> Olaszinhok, cercante il pelo, non lo trova nel barbuto



Sempre più confuso...



bearded said:


> Molte persone hanno già cercato 'peli' nella mia barba: qualora vi interessi, la porto dal 1970!



Un hipster ante litteram


----------



## lorenzos

@bearded  avevo ben visto, e beninteso concordo che non si usa, ma è il _non si può_ che mi perplime (come dicono i cruscati), senza peli sulla lingua.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Sempre più confuso


Perché? lorenzos voleva indubbiamente dire che, non avendo uova a disposizione per cercarvi i peli, li cerca nelle esternazioni del barbuto(bearded).



lorenzos said:


> è il _non si può_ che mi perplime


 Ebbene sì, se qualcuno lo dice viene condannato a morte!
La prossima volta scriverò: non è consigliabile/elegante/opportuno/di uso comune....  Cuntént? (espressione dialettale padana).


----------



## symposium

Olaszinhok said:


> Il pelo nella barba?! È una battuta, un modo di dire che non conosco od altro? Da me si dice _cercare il pelo nell'uovo..._





Olaszinhok said:


> Sempre più confuso...


Ovviamente perchè "bearded" vuol dire "barbuto"...


----------



## Olaszinhok

symposium said:


> Ovviamente perchè "bearded" vuol dire "barbuto"...



Non conoscere le lingue straniere è un grosso problema, chiedo scusa.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Olaszinhok, cercante il pelo, non lo trova nel barbuto.


Oltre lo scherzo , qui non andrebbe bene il gerundio? .... Cioè "Olaszinhok, _cercando _il pelo, non lo trova nel barbuto". 

(Penso di sì)


----------



## lorenzos

No Francis, direi di no, ma se lo trovasse sì:
"Olaszinhok, _cercando _il pelo,_ lo trova_ nel barbuto"
- Cercando il libro, ho trovato il documento.
- Cercando il libro, (guarda un po') non ti ho trovato il documento?
- Cercando il libro, non mi sono accorto che era ora di pranzo.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Oltre lo scherzo


Lo scherzo di lorenzos al #14 consisteva (oltre a uovo/barba) anche nell'uso di 'cercante' (allusione a quanto discusso ai #7,8...). Qualche volta l'ironia può generare un po' di confusione...


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Qualche volta l'ironia può generare un po' di confusione...



Soprattutto quando non è facilmente afferrabile… Non riuscivo a capire perché avrei dovuto cercare il pelo nella barba di Bearded?! In realtà mi era sorto il dubbio che si trattasse di un modo di dire locale o a me sconosciuto; non è la prima volta che in questo forum saltano fuori espressioni gergali, regionali o non standard...


----------

